# string länge auslesen



## sra (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Kann mit jemand beibringen, wie ich die Länge eines Strings auslesen kann?

Danke


----------



## NoXcape (19. Februar 2004)

@sra

Das geht ganz einfach:

Dim nLength as Integer
Dim sText As String

sText = "Hallo"
nLength = Len(sText) 'ergibt in diesem Fall 5

Kleiner Tipp. Die Antwort darauf gibt es schon ein paar mal im Forum.
Erst suchen, dann fragen  

Gruß
NoXcape


----------

